# Since Up-Front Pricing Uber Not Providing Monthly Tax Summary!



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Has anyone else noticed that since Uber rolled out up-front pricing a couple of months ago and required drivers to agree to the new driver contract, they are no longer providing the Monthly Tax Summary within the Tax Information section of their website?

In the past with the monthly fares and fees breakdown provided it was very easy to verify that their service fee was a proper 20% (or 25%, depending on start date). I suspect that they have suspended the Monthly Summary so that we cannot see in total exactly how large a percentage of those up-front fares their service fee now represents! 

Or am I just being cynical?


----------



## Larkridgeguy (Feb 28, 2017)

I've noticed the same thing and wonder how this will affect the filing of our taxes.


----------



## Tryingtolearn (May 30, 2017)

Since May I haven't see it I'm thinking same way


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Ya it is BS that they tell us what the "Rider Pays" but it is just the service fee and the booking fee.


----------



## Spock B (May 14, 2017)

I have been calculating the service fees charged by Uber in June and they do not bear any relationship to the 20 or 25% of the fare. In most cases Uber charges a higher service fee but in the odd ones actually processes a credit to the rider. I also noted that Uber is being sued in Los Angeles as of April for charging riders based on an estimated fare while paying drivers for the actual distance driven. According to Uber's latest service agreement the service fee is paid by drivers to Uber therefore must factor into the gross income reported on the 1099 so this would explain why we are no longer getting monthly 1099 and why we can't easily print or download fares. It provides a method by which we can check our income and expenditure that Uber does not want us to have. I asked an Uber office to explain the service fees being taken out and they flat out said they couldn't and wouldn't.

Moral of the story is that Uber has moved from just screwing its drivers to screwing its riders as well


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Sounds like a desperate company to me. Think it is time to lay off 1/3 of its corporate workforce.


----------



## millenium falcon (May 26, 2017)

I need to pay estimated quarterly taxes to State of Hawaii, and can't find a May summary to figure out what I owe on. And of course their maze of help questions never answers what I need to know, and there is never a way to just ask them a question. This is the stuff that pisses me off the most about driving for Uber.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Their accountants are probably still trying to figure out which 1099 to provide. Under the new terms a 1099-K doesn't make sense (and never did for Eats deliveries).


----------

